# Need some help with Fruit Beetles!



## Duncan70 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi there everyone,

I have recently taken an interest into Beetle keeping and want to begin with some fruit beetles, and I have a few questions that I want to ask before I buy some!

- I have a good sized vivarium (about 45cmx45cm) and I understand fruit beetles are perfectly fine being kept in groups, what kind of number could I keep in a tank this sized safely? (The height is probably another 45cm).

- I know I will need a heat mat, do I need one that covers the whole base of the tank? And I suppose I need a thermostat too?

- I have read in some places about needing humidity, do I need to buy something like a fogger or mist system to keep it humid or will they be ok?

- Will it be safe to keep multiple larvae in the tank at the same time? I have no where else to put them but I want to make sure it would be ok to do.

And most importantly, where can I get some? I have looked on here and seen a few different people selling them, I have emailed the user Dre on here but never heard back - which is a shame since he has a fantastic selection for sale. I have also checked out Virginia Cheeseman, also a possibility but with no choice - and thats about all the places that seem legit and safe to buy from ... there must be more out there?

Thanks for reading - hopefully I can get some help with some of these things!


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Metamorphosis: Metamorphosis

BugzUK: BugzUk - Breeding, importing and selling insects from around the world The guy is a ledge, really helpful etc.

The Spider Shop (TSS): TheSpiderShop:- - Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates They sometimes have some in, but not atm it seems.

Also, welcome to the forum.

While I can't help with the first two questions, I can say that humidity will be handled by keeping the substrate moist and that people keep multiple larvae in the substrate of one tank.

Suggestion: there's a "search this forum" button, give that a whirl as chances are someone's asked similar questions before. It's annoying that you can only do one search every 30 seconds but there's a lot of information out there.


----------



## Duncan70 (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome!

And thanks for taking the time to reply, I will definately be checking out those websites - I have been very surprised at how hard it is to buy even common flower beetles, yet alone the large colourful ones!

And I have tried using the search function but it really doesn't work very well, but I will keep at it and hopefully stumble on to something useful!

Thanks for the help


----------



## kevhutch (Feb 18, 2010)

which ones are you after?







Duncan70 said:


> Hi there everyone,
> 
> I have recently taken an interest into Beetle keeping and want to begin with some fruit beetles, and I have a few questions that I want to ask before I buy some!
> 
> ...


----------



## Duncan70 (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm not at all knowledgeable about the various types of Beetles available, but I would like some that are colourful and easy to keep and breed. Ideally I would like larger sized ones but I am really not too fussed to be honest!


----------



## lungz (Dec 30, 2009)

If you have a rep shop nearby that sells pachnoda grubs (or can order them in) as livefoods I would have a blast with them. 

I was trying pachnoda grubs as lizard food and thought I'd stick 'em in a set up just to see what they were. took about 6 months but I was happy in the end. Metamorphasis sell my version as "*Pachnoda marginata perigrina - **Saddled fruit beetle**" *They're a decent size and a nice yellow and brown...


----------



## kevhutch (Feb 18, 2010)

lungz said:


> If you have a rep shop nearby that sells pachnoda grubs (or can order them in) as livefoods I would have a blast with them.
> 
> I was trying pachnoda grubs as lizard food and thought I'd stick 'em in a set up just to see what they were. took about 6 months but I was happy in the end. Metamorphasis sell my version as "*Pachnoda marginata perigrina - **Saddled fruit beetle**" *They're a decent size and a nice yellow and brown...


these do breed like mad

got a load breeding now


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

ricks livefood does a starter kit and Virginia Cheeseman - Entomological Supplier is having a sale on some larva. 

there are some on ebay too of the sun beetles. i got 4 and they seem ok. eating and erm being larva really. :lol2:

sun beetles are mega funny. tthey were knocking each other off the log today. bless them.


----------



## Duncan70 (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys, I will take a look at the sites and see what I can sort out!


----------



## Duncan70 (Jul 25, 2011)

I appreciate all the help guys, now I have a final question before I order some Beetles!

What is the rule with mixing the types of Beetles in the same tank? Is it possible with some types? If possible I would like to buy some Purple Jewel Beetles (Smagdethnes africana oertzeni) (as sold on Virginia Cheeseman's site) and some Fruit (Sun) Beetles (Pachnoda Marginata) as sold on Ricks Livefood, is this ok to do or is it only really possible to have 1 type of Beetle in a tank?

Cheers


----------



## lungz (Dec 30, 2009)

I dont know from experience but personally I don't see an issue with this for these beetles. 

The general rule of thumb is, as long as they share the same habitat conditions (temps, humidity etc) they should be fine. The only other to watch out for is if one species becomes a bit too territorial and serious fighting begins. Or if one species eats all the food before the other. 

Chances are they'll be fine together, and in all honesty, as long as you're responsible and keep an eye on things, you can always seperate them if needs must. In my opinion one of the joys with inverts is being able to experiment in this way.


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

Try ricks live foods he does loads of different larva for like a tenner


----------



## JK3ITH °_• (Aug 3, 2011)

*fruit beetles*

Hi Duncan

I recently bought 4 Mecynorrhina ugandensis and 4 Stephanorrhina julia.
The tank is deffinately big enogh, but make sure that each beetle has enough space to avoid competition. It realy depends on the type of beetle spiecies that ur getting, if ist a small spiecies like S.J then each larvae can be raised in a 10cmx10cmx 20cm box but if your going for the larger spiecies like M.U then each larvae needs at least a 20cx20x30 box (the adult will need a lot more space than this, at least 45x45x45 per pair. 

At this time of year you dont really need a heat mat, all you have to do is place a themometer inside the box and check that the temperture is always between 22-25 (room tempreture). You do have to keep the takn humid, use a spray bottle and dampen the top layer every other day. But take care not to overspray when the larvae is in its cocoon stage as to much moisture could lead to eleytra deformations. 

Check out this website - Pet Beetles - Rearing Tips, Sales & Exchanges - he sells a huge variety of beetles and he will probably have what your looking for.


----------



## JK3ITH °_• (Aug 3, 2011)

Also, dont keep different spiecies in the same box.


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

i think the starter kits for the beetles from ricks live foods do not give the beetles enough space. i have a larger fish tank i want to transfer them to eventually (3ft x 1ft x 1ft)

i ordered proper soil but i have rotten (oven dried) horse chestnut and organic compost would that be ok mixed with rotten leaves for a bigger tank??? 

one of my beetles was trying to fly yesterday. could this be because there is not enough space for competing males??


----------



## JK3ITH °_• (Aug 3, 2011)

the substrate sound good. its perfectly normal for the beetles to fly but if you are keeping more than 1 male in the tank make sure you have the same number of distinct landmarks (large rocks. pieces of wood. ect) to avoid competition. what type of beetles did you get?


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

i just think the tank is far too small. i will see how they do and putthem in a bigger tank when they come tomororw. 
i am hopefully ordering a lid for my big glass tank at the end of thr month so i can put the min there then. with many biglandmarks and spce to fly. they have massive wings! :lol2:

sorry for hijakcing thread and thansk for the advice!!!


----------



## lungz (Dec 30, 2009)

JK3ITH °_• said:


> Also, dont keep different spiecies in the same box.


 
I don't disagree with this but why not? (I like to understand the whys and wherefores).


----------



## JK3ITH °_• (Aug 3, 2011)

if you keep diffetent spiecies of beetle larvae in the same box without any dividers then there is a 50/50 chance that the larger spiecies will eat the smaller spiecies. this does not apply if they are the same size. but do not keep adults of different spiecies in the same box as they would not be that close to eachother in the wild.


----------



## lungz (Dec 30, 2009)

Very fair points both of them and I fully agree in truth. I forgot about the larvae size issue. 

I agree this is not ideal for a new comer to beetles like Duncan70 (sorry if we steal your thread mate) but with enough space, and if not kept strictly for breeding, could it be worth the larvae risk for the potential outcome? (Even if it's just to get a definative answer to the will they wont they question). 

I can't see too much of an issue once they're adults personally (although I confess I'm no expert), unless one bullies the other out of the food source or one becomes detrimental to the others health? Carefull monitoring would help to determine if this is the case and they can always be seperated if needs must.


----------



## JK3ITH °_• (Aug 3, 2011)

I think that it is worth keeping beetle larvae even if you are not going to breed them as the larvae do not require much attantion, and it is worth the wait to see the adults, but it is alyaws good to try and breed rthem, and even if you dont want to keep the young then you can always sell them on.

Try and keep the in pairs of 1 male and 1 female but if you do end up with 2 males in the same box just put an object larger than the other things in the box at either end and they will be happy as they each have a tarotorial spot and would not have to compete.


----------



## Duncan70 (Jul 25, 2011)

It's good to see all this talk about Beetles, definately earning a thing or two from this thread! I have bought all the items needed for the Beetles, just waiting for 10 litres of beetle substrate and then the 10 Sun beetle Cocoon's I have ordered.

If all goes well with these small Beetles, I will buy another tank and get a pair of some large beetles, need to see how this goes first though!


----------



## JK3ITH °_• (Aug 3, 2011)

Thats a good idea, unlike you i just went straight for the biggest ones


----------



## Duncan70 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hey guys, hope everyone who got Beetles recently is having fun with them!

I have a question (yet again!)

I received my 10 Sun Beetle cocoons just over 3 weeks ago, I have kept the humidity, temperature, substrate and food supply all in the recommended levels based on various articles and care sheets I have found.

However, after over 3 weeks of having them only 1 Beetle has emerged from it's cocoon - its perfectly healthy and active.

Would this be because the cocoons have been in cocoon form for very different amounts of time (I havn't found out about this yet) or is something wrong? I am well aware of cocoons taking weeks/months before emerging but I find it a bit strange that only a single beetle has emerged, with a good 3 weeks before any others (and as of yet, no others have emerged!).

Any ideas?


----------



## JK3ITH °_• (Aug 3, 2011)

it could be one of many things. the beetles would have gone into cocoons at different times. but probably only by a couple of weeks difference. its probably because that beetle is early and not that the others are late. give them all another week or two and see what happens. tell us if any more emerge


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

none of mine have beetled yet. i ogt some purple beetle and some sun ones.
i did put the larger amount of the sun beetle ones in with the beetles in the biggish tank they have.
i know at least one or 2 of the seperate beetles have started to cocoon. am a bit impatient.
mine aren't heated, just in here at room temp.


----------



## JK3ITH °_• (Aug 3, 2011)

room tempreture is fine. they do take a long time to emerge and make sure that they get calcium by crushing cuttlefish bone and mixing with substrate so that thier shells form properly.


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

ahhhhhhhhhhh, i didn't know that!! will do so today! 

thank you! :flrt:


----------



## Duncan70 (Jul 25, 2011)

Still haven't had any of them emerge yet, but I did order and receive 12 live Sun Beetles  I will also be getting some purple beetles if I ever hear back from the breeder who I am getting them from!

I have another question or two, I want to get a backing for my tank - does anyone know of any good ones to get for beetles and what site to get it from? My tank is 45cm x 45cm x 45cm if that helps?

Also, does anyone have some advice about plants for Beetle tanks? I would like to get some real ones, since I'm not really a fan of fakes ones and I am not sure what type to get?


----------



## Duncan70 (Jul 25, 2011)

I thought this thread would be a good place to ask a question!

I have had my substrate since about September and have had a colony of Sun Beetles in there, most of them have died off now and I just purchased some more larvae.

Do I ever need to change the substrate or can I just keep topping it up when it gets lower? And if so, how often should I replace it?

Thanks!


----------



## gothling (Feb 17, 2010)

one thing i want to add is i used to keep beetles with woodlice to help keep the tanks clean, one day i dug through the soil to see how the cocoon were going and the bloody woodlice had broken in to about five of them and eaten the beetles. i had to take the rest out so they didn't get eaten.


----------

